# Chicago subs and operators



## HLS Wholesale (Dec 10, 2002)

We need subcontractors and operators for the near west and near northwest suburbs.

Looking for all sizes of equipment and trucks. 
We go out at virtually any precipitation, so you will get good hours.

I'm willing to pay by the job as well...for you guys that really like to move quickly.




3/4 tons and up.
bobcats
Loaders
ATV's/sidewalk crews


Thanks!

Dan Norton
Hoy Landscaping, Inc.
708-366-7339


----------



## HLS Wholesale (Dec 10, 2002)

Bringing this up to the top again...will be looking for this year as well.

Dan


----------

